# Character Contest: Round One



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry its taken me so long to finally get around to it, reading and other things have stood in the way, but I finally present the first round of the Heresy Online Black Library Character Contest.

The rules are simple. This round will consist of eight pairs of characters, for each pair you will vote for the one you want to win and give the reason why you chose them. At the end the winners will advance and the defeated will be removed from the running.

I'll provide a brief description of each character underneath the match bracket to remind those who can't remember them who the character is, what series they are from and a little bit about them.

So let's begin.

Match 1: Saul Tarvitz vs Major Rawne

Saul Tarvitz: The 10th Captain of the Emperor's Children legion, Saul Tarvitz is known to all Horus Heresy readers as one of the Heroes of Istvaan and a man of unbreakable honour. Sadly he is MIA as of Istvaan, here's hoping he will make a triumphant return. Tarvitz's major appearance is in the novel _Fulgrim_ but he also has brief cameos in _Galaxy in Flames_ and _Flight of the Eisenstein_.

Major Rawne: Once a Major and now Second in Command of the Tanith 1st and Only, or Gaunt's Ghosts, Rawne is a tough character who at first wished to end Gaunt's life. Now he is a staunch supporter of Gaunt and one of the few Tanith Commanders who have survived since the first book, hopefully that will never change for Rawne.


Match 2: Argel Tal vs Ibram Gaunt

Argel Tal: Once the Commander of the Chapter of the Serrated Sun in the Word Bearers Legion, now the Possessed Lord of the Gal Vorbak. Argel Tal is one of the few sympathetic traitors to the Imperium, sadly he is marked for death as ADB (Aka Word of God) has decreed he does not survive the Battle for Terra. Argel Tal has only appeared in _The First Heretic_, but that might change in the near future.

Ibram Gaunt: Any Black Library fan who doesn't know the name Ibram Gaunt isn't really a fan. The protagonist of the very first 40k novel _First and Only_, Ibram Gaunt is the main character of the _Gaunt's Ghosts_ series, and is one of the most recognizable characters in the entire franchise, alongside Abaddon the Despoiler and Marneus Calgar.


Match 3: Honsou vs. Ferik Jurgen

Honsou: The half-breed, but don't call him that or you won't survive the reprisal. Honsou is the underdog of the Iron Warriors, nobody expects anything great from him and they scorn him for having loyalist gene-seed. And yet Honsou always comes out with a victory of some kind, or sometimes just survival, as he is smarter than most and can make war with the best of them. Honsou appears in _Dead Sky, Black Sun_, _Storm of Iron_ and _The Chapter's Due_ all by Graham McNeill. And Word of God hints he might be getting his own trilogy in the near future.

Ferik Jurgen: The loyal aide to a hero, and yet Jurgen is probably the real hero. Jurgen is the reeking yet dependable attache to Ciaphas Cain, and of course a blank so he's useful for many more reasons than his accuracy with a lasgun. Though he spends most of his time reading porno slates Jurgen is a very great character whose unflappable nature makes him the man you want by your side in the midst of a battle.


Match 4: Talos vs. Azhek Ahriman

Talos: Talos the Soul Hunter is the protagonist of ADB's Night Lords series, and is one of the few traitors who is actually a decent person, in a way. Talos and his Legion are the renegades of the 41st millennium, striking where they can and stealing what they need to survive, though Mercutian calls it appropriating. They are always against the wall and yet Talos is not afraid to crack a joke at Abaddon the Despoiler and make fake deals with Huron Blackheart. Talos appears in _Soul Hunter_, _Blood Reaver_ and the coming _Void Stalker_.

Ahriman: Ahriman of the 41st millennium and Ahriman of the 31st are so different I was amazed they were even the same person, but time changes people and Azhek Ahriman is a prime example. This reaver of lore and knowledge has pillaged the galaxy of its secrets, and now seeks a prize beyond even Daemonhood. Godhood. Perhaps he will achieve it? The Black Library cannot hold its secrets forever. Ahriman appears in the novels _A Thousand Sons_ and _Atlas Infernal_.


Match 5: Garviel Loken vs Cherubael

Garviel Loken: Loken, all Horus Heresy fans know that name. He was the loyal man, the New Moon, and the loyalist to the bitter end. He might have killed Abaddon the Despoiler, or Khârn the Betrayer, but alas fate wasn't on his side. But now he's gone forever, another casualty of Istvaan and the pursuit of truth... or is he? Loken appears in _Horus Rising_, _False Gods_ and _Galaxy in Flames_.

Cherubael: One of the few Daemons who got a starring role Cherubael is the shadow across Gregor Eisenhorn. Desiring nothing more than the Inquisitor's suffering Cherubael is bound to serve him as a Daemonhost, and is the raw power of Eisenhorn's now defunct team. And the comic relief, without his sarcastic attitude the _Eisenhorn_ trilogy wouldn't have been the same.


Match 6: Khârn vs Hlaine "Mad" Larkin

Khârn: The Betrayer is a character who hasn't had his starring role yet. But we all know him as the man who said "MAIM KILL BURN! MAIM KILL BURN! MAIM KILL BURN!" Khârn has only appeared sparingly in _Galaxy in Flames_ and a few short stories but when ADB writes his World Eaters Heresy novel Khârn may finally get his starring role.

Hlaine "Mad" Larkin: Larkin is the madman of _Gaunt's Ghosts_, and the coiner of that name, and the best sniper in the entire regiment. Though his own short story in Necropolis may show that Larkin isn't as mad as most think.


Match 7: Nathaniel Garro vs Ciaphas Cain

Nathaniel Garro: The man who warned the Emperor, and perhaps founded the Grey Knights and the Inquisition. Garro starred in the novel _Flight of the Eisenstein_, and some following audio-novels, and despite having only one novel appearance quickly made himself popular for his epic journey from Istvaan to Terra just to warn the Emperor, and for being a loyalist of a traitor legion.

Ciaphas Cain: The hero of the Imperium and the 41st millennium, Cain is the poster boy for the Imperium of Man. He's daring, dashing, brave... and a complete liar. Cain takes credit for anything brave he is reputed to have done, and yet turns down the credit when he actually does something. And he is the funniest character in Black Library, the _Ciaphas Cain_ series's dark humour is unique amongst Black Library.


Match 8: Gregor Eisenhorn vs Horus Lupercal

Gregor Eisenhorn: The Inquisitor that brought the dark workings of the Inquisition to light, and the very first Inquisitor to be given his own novel series. Eisenhorn goes through a remarkable journey in his novels, going from a staunch puritan to a man who gets the job done, even as a renegade. He might have disappeared for now but the coming Bequin trilogy will see Eisenhorn return, whether or not he is the enemy though, for that we'll have to wait and see.

Horus Lupercal: The arch-traitor, and yet he's still a likeable character. Horus is the star of the Horus Heresy, which you can probably tell by the name, and has appeared in either starring roles or cameos in most of the Horus Heresy series. Lupercal is a deeply layered character, a son who desired his father's approval and the truth, or the traitor who wished to burn the Imperium. Judge for yourself.


Well those are the brackets for Round One. Voting begins today and will end in one week, on Friday the 4th at around 18.00pm BST. So vote for the characters you want to see proceed onto Round 2, which will begin shortly afterwards.

I will be tallying the votes in secret, so that nobody can tell who is winning and merely decides to jump on the bandwagon and vote for the winner they don't like over a lagging character that they actually like. Each person gets one vote for each match, you cannot vote twice for a single character in a match nor can you vote for both. Fairly simple and easy to understand.

And with that, lets begin.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

quick note - is it a really a good idea to have a space marine vs. a non-space marine?


----------



## Atyaman (Feb 18, 2011)

Chaosveteran said:


> quick note - is it a really a good idea to have a space marine vs. a non-space marine?


I think it's not a who would win situation, so there is no problem with astartes vs. human.
Reference:


Mossy Toes said:


> Is this a "favorite character" contest, a "who is 'objectively' coolest" pissing contest, or a "would win in a fight" contest?





Lord of the Night said:


> Its a most popular character. Fighting skill or coolest has nothing to do with it.



The thing which I don't really understand is this part:


Lord of the Night said:


> I will be tallying the votes in secret, so that nobody can tell who is winning


Anybody could monitor the standings of the votes – consequently tell who is winning –, unless they're invisible. :S


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What no Bjorn!?


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Ahriman's in one of the the _Dawn of War_ book(s?) too. Otherwise:
- All Gaunts Ghosts lose because I couldn't get into the books.
- Ahriman was excellent, I hope Sanders ups his game with him in future Czevak stories, his character's perhaps the only 'complaint' I have about _Atlas Infernal_. 
- Garro and Horus Lupercal (_Horus Rising_ mainly)
- Despite saying the Ghosts characters should always lose, I don't actually hugely care for Argel Tal or Saul Tarvitz. They're compelling enough to carry the story, but I find them, in my mind, pretty easily conflated with Garro and Loken, even though obviously they're remarkably different. So Rawne and Gaunt actually win out!

Lord of the Night: If you can decode that, good for you. If not, I'll try'n pop up proper votes in a wee while!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> quick note - is it a really a good idea to have a space marine vs. a non-space marine?





Atyaman said:


> I think it's not a who would win situation, so there is no problem with astartes vs. human.
> 
> The thing which I don't really understand is this part:
> 
> ...


Its not a fighting contest. If it were I could tell you who will win in under three seconds. Horus Lupercal. Primarch beats everybody on that list, even Ahriman would get crushed by Horus at his prime.

And that is my bad. I forgot how they were being posted for a minute.



Words_of_Truth said:


> What no Bjorn!?


He didn't get enough nominations.


I don't mind a brief update but please, only post if your going to vote so the threat doesn't get cluttered.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

OK, so as a beauty contest I would vote:

Match 1 - Saul Tarvitz as I enjoyed his character immensely in the HH books (not having read Gaunts Ghosts also chalks one up for Tarvitz in my case).

Match 2 - I'd say Gaunt, though I have never read the books, I'm going purely on rep and popularity here. Also because I don't like the Word Bearers Legion.

Match 3 - Honsou hands down. Storm of Iron anyone? Honsou's character development is amazing there.

Match 4 - Tough one. I immensely enjoy the Night Lords series by ADB and can't wait for the last book to come out...though Talos' "the world is a depressing place and idealist character" sometimes gives me pause for thought, while Ahriman has continuity and an objective. I've began reading Atlas Infernal but I must say I'm struggling to get into it...(maybe this has smth to do with me having just finished Eisenhorn and the amazing style it was written in). Enough rambling - chalk one up for Ahriman.

Match 5 - Loken. Never liked Cherubael's character and daemon nature (besides being Eisenhorn's bitch for all eternity by the end of the trilogy... 

Match 6 - Kharn for sure. Anger management class anyone? Though I like how he's portrayed as a more "easy going" World Eater in the HH, thus managing to be equerry to the Primarch. 

Match 7 - Garro. Never read Cain books but enjoyed Garro's resilience in the HH books.

Match 8 - Tough one as well, though I'd give the edge to Eisenhorn. Both characters have an in depth development in their respective books and though both get "corrupted", for me it was more interesting the way Eisenhorn got "turned". For Horus is was too easy and blind. 'Horn staid true to his purpose, but Horus just blindly turned...strange statement coming from a Chaos-lover, I know!

well, that's my 2 cents


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Match 1: Major Rawne = human bad ass.



Match 2: Argel Tal - because he isn't gaunt.


Match 3: Jurgen- hands down. another character that reminds me of my time in the military (minus the smell of course)


Match 4: Talos - A chaos traitor I can understand, and get along with. Whats not to like?


Match 5: Garviel Loken 


Match 6: Kharn - Why? Cause he's Kharne. Kharne = Winning. He must be a warlock


Match 7: Cain - Tough one, but Cain reminds me too mcuh of me. In a universe of deadly doom and ultimate bad ass heros, Cains just trying to save his own skin.


Match 8: Gregor Eisenhorn - Cause I dislike horus.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Match 1: Saul Tarvitz - super underdog that never just never gave up, I hope he shows back up somewhere
Match 2: Argel Tal - heretic, but I still liked him
Match 3: Honsou vs. Ferik Jurgen - Pass dont know them very well
Match 4: Talos - I dont mind evil heroes, but Ahriman is a real bastard in the 41st. Talos is very likeable even though he is a bastard =)
Match 5: Garviel Loken - this man stood up to everyone and even took on Abaddon, plus he is the first real character in the Horus Heresy books
Match 6: Khârn vs Hlaine "Mad" Larkin - Pass no opinion on them
Match 7: Nathaniel Garro - the description for him is basically why
Match 8: Gregor Eisenhorn - Screw Horus


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

1: Saul Tarvitz
2: Argel Tal
3: Honsou
4: Azhek Ahriman
5: Cherubael
6: Hlaine "Mad" Larkin (though this might well change after ADB's next HH novel...)
7: Nathaniel Garro
8: Gregor Eisenhorn.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Match 1: Saul Tarvitz vs Major Rawne - Tarvitz
Match 2: Argel Tal vs Ibram Gaunt - Argel Tal, he was caught between a rock and a hard place but still a loyalist to teh end.
Match 3: Honsou vs. Ferik Jurgen - Honsou
Match 4: Talos vs. Azhek Ahriman - Ahriman (just re-read A Thousand Sons and he is awesome)
Match 5: Garviel Loken vs Cherubael - Loken, he's a hero!
Match 6: Khârn vs Hlaine "Mad" Larkin - Kharn, as long as he's on my side and before he went completely mad and became The Betrayer
Match 7: Nathaniel Garro vs Ciaphas Cain - Garro
Match 8: Gregor Eisenhorn vs Horus Lupercal - Horus, before he turned traitor though.


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

Match 1: Saul Tarvitz vs Major Rawne
Major Rawne: company bad-ass with a quick wite, never to slow with the jokes and always gets the job at hand done, love this char.
Match 2: Argel Tal vs Ibram Gaunt
Ibram Gaunt: tactical genius, cares for the his troops, and has handed the renegades of chaos their asses more times then can be counted *nods* 
Match 3: Honsou vs. Ferik Jurgen
Ferik Jurgen: the dude lugs around a meltagun AND las rifle like its nothing, then throw in the fact hes a "blank", dude cmon, follow that up with some serious BS skill! if they made a stat sheet for him he'd be running with a BS5! and cmon the dude is a porn fanatic! hands down awesome!
Match 4: Talos vs. Azhek Ahriman
Talos: honestly i dont know why
Match 5: Garviel Loken vs Cherubael
Graviel Loken: i grew fond of this char, only reason why im picking him
Match 6: Khârn vs Hlaine "Mad" Larkin
Hlaine "Mad" Larkin: bang! head shot. Bang! head shot. killer marksman with some serious mental issues, yet pulls out a straight face... i miss try again bragg... these two were great. 
Match 7: Nathaniel Garro vs Ciaphas Cain
Ciaphas Cainoster child of the Imperial guard, the happenstance hero, and cmon, give the guy some credit, got freaky with an inquisitor, a tech adept and her mechandriate.... hes the capt. kirk of 40k!
Match 8: Gregor Eisenhorn vs Horus Lupercal
Horus Lupercal: loved his downfall, think it was more epic the eisenhorns


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Match One*: Tarvitz vs Rawne: Tarvitz
As much as I love Rawne, I enjoy Tarvitz' character more, even though he's basically the Loken of the Emperor's Children.
*Match Two*: Argel Tal vs Ibram Gaunt Gaunt
Come on, who else is it going to be? I feel sorry for Argel Tal with this match here, but somebody has had to go up against a character who is possibly the most-loved creation of all of Black Library's output, aside from maybe Loken. I should point out that Argel Tal appears in _Aurelian_ as well.
*Match Three*: Honsou vs Ferik Jurgen Honsou
In McNeill's portrayal of Honsou, I've come to love his character more than the Ultramarines. I have only read the latest Cain book and listened to the audiobook, though. 
*Match Four*: Talos vs Azhek Ahriman Talos
Talos, hands down here. The Night Lords are so much more badass than the Thousand Sons. 
*Match Five*: Gavriel Loken vs Cherubael Loken
Again, no question here. Loken was my favourite HH character and I'm glad that we haven't quite seen the end of his adventure yet. I'm looking forward to see what happens to him next, - Loken FTW.
*Match Six*: Khârn vs Hlaine "Mad" Larkin Pre-Heresy Kharn
Kharn, as long as he's pre Heresy. The World Eater's just awesome.
*Match Seven:* Nathaniel Garro vs Ciaphas Cain Nathaniel Garro
See the Original Post for my reasons why he's awesome.
*Match Eight:* Gregor Eisenhorn vs Horus Lupercal Eisenhorn
As likeable as Horus is (pre-Heresy), he does turn into a jerk, kills Sanguinius (one of my favourite Primarchs), so Eisenhorn is the winner in my book.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Match 1: Saul Tarvitz vs Major Rawne - Tarvitz
He's a loyalist from a chaos legion, and I respect that.
Match 2: Argel Tal vs Ibram Gaunt - Gaunt
Always disliked Word Bearers
Match 3: Honsou vs. Ferik Jurgen - Jurgen
He stinks and has a meltagun. What more could you ask for?
Match 4: Talos vs. Azhek Ahriman - Ahriman 
He has an awesome name.
Match 5: Garviel Loken vs Cherubael - Loken
From the arch-traitor Legion and yet he remained loyal to the end. Bit overhyped though.
Match 6: Khârn vs Hlaine "Mad" Larkin - Larkin
Gotta love a nutty sniper.
Match 7: Nathaniel Garro vs Ciaphas Cain - Cain
Because he's so ridiculously stupid and lucky
Match 8: Gregor Eisenhorn vs Horus Lupercal - Eisenhorn
Horus was a dick.


----------



## Worst.Techpriest.Ever (Nov 25, 2010)

Match 1: Saul Tarvitz vs Major Rawne - Saul Tarvitz. He defied his gene-father who may as well have been his personal messiah in the name of the greater good of humanity. 

Match 2: Argel Tal vs Ibram Gaunt - Ibram Gaunt. What can I say about the guy that hasn't already been said? 

Match 3: Honsou vs. Ferik Jurgen - Jurgen, without a doubt.

Match 4: Talos vs. Azhek Ahriman - Ahriman. Talos is tough and all, but Ahriman is the chosen champion of the most devious god in the pantheon. Looks cool in red. 

Match 5: Garviel Loken vs Cherubael - Cherubael, dude could corrupt a Grey Knight given enough time.

Match 6: Khârn vs Hlaine "Mad" Larkin - Definitely Kharn. Larkin is an expert soldier struggling with mental instability. Kharn embraces his mental instability and bludgeons people to death with it.

Match 7: Nathaniel Garro vs Ciaphas Cain - Cain

Match 8: Gregor Eisenhorn vs Horus Lupercal - Horus, the man who set it all in motion, the reason Eisenhorn even has a job.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Match 1: Saul Tarvitz vs Major Rawne - Saul Tarvitz. 
haven't read Gaunt's Ghosts, also Tarvitz is cool

Match 2: Argel Tal vs Ibram Gaunt - Argel Tal
See above, also Argel Tal is really awesome

Match 3: Honsou vs. Ferik Jurgen - Honsou.
haven't read the Cain books either but Honsou is badass without a doubt.

Match 4: Talos vs. Azhek Ahriman - Ahriman. 
really hard decision Character wise but Ahriman would crush Talos with his thoughts so the point goes to him.

Match 5: Garviel Loken vs Cherubael - Loken. Who is this other guy?

Match 6: Khârn vs Hlaine "Mad" Larkin - Kharn

Match 7: Nathaniel Garro vs Ciaphas Cain - I have heard enough about Cain to give him this oint, even thou Garro is not bad either

Match 8: Gregor Eisenhorn vs Horus Lupercal - >Horus. is this even a Contest?


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Match 1: Saul Tarvitz vs Major Rawne - Tarvitz, 
Match 2: Argel Tal vs Ibram Gaunt - Argel Tal
Match 3: Honsou vs. Ferik Jurgen -Jurgen
Match 4: Talos vs. Azhek Ahriman - Talos
Match 5: Garviel Loken vs Cherubael - Loken
Match 6: Khârn vs Hlaine "Mad" Larkin - don't care for either, but because I haven't read about Larkin let's say Kharn
Match 7: Nathaniel Garro vs Ciaphas Cain - Ciaphas
Match 8: Gregor Eisenhorn vs Horus Lupercal - Eisenhorn


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Saul Tarvitz vs Major Rawne : Rawne
_It takes a man to realize he is wrong and to admit that not just to himself, and then to lay aside his vendetta to then support Gaunt. Few can show that strength of character._

Argel Tal vs Ibram Gaunt : Gaunt
_Sorry, no contest. 
_
Honsou vs. Ferik Jurgen : Jurgen
_Both characters (Honsou with his I-plan-for-everything machinations and Jurgen with his nick-in-time saves) have some near deus ex machina moments, but I give the edge to Jurgen for his selflessness. He does not ask for recognition, just the opportunity to serve a man he considers a hero._

Talos vs. Azhek Ahriman : Ahriman
_Ahriman epitomizes the saying: "Knowledge is power." I have to respect someone so driven in the search of knowledge._ _He understands that he has to fight ignorance in its myriad forms, to wrench away the knowledge sometimes clasped in cold, dead (?) hands._

Garviel Loken vs Cherubael : Loken
_Loken was our gateway into the Mournival. He was our eyes, our front-row seat for one of the greatest falls. He was able to show us the humanity that was lost in these men when they turned._

Khârn vs Hlaine "Mad" Larkin : Larkin
_Just because there is a hint of an unrevealed complexity of character. Right now Kharn is just: "Maim, kill, burn!" And one-note characters do not appeal.
_
Nathaniel Garro vs Ciaphas Cain : Cain
_One of the more singularly unique characters in the whole of the 40K universe. I absolutely love the dark, sometimes black, humor that comes through in his Inquisitor-edited narration._

Gregor Eisenhorn vs Horus Lupercal : Horus
_When a bad man falls into evil, it is expected; when a good man falls into evil, it is a tragedy. It is for this and other reasons that the emotion I most feel for Horus is pity and regret for what could have been._


----------



## Atyaman (Feb 18, 2011)

Match 1: Saul Tarvitz vs Major Rawne
Tarvitz. I've just finished the fourth Gaunt's Ghost book, but I still don't like Rawne.

Match 2: Argel Tal vs Ibram Gaunt
Gaunt. Argel Tal is a great character, but he can't beat one of the bests.

Match 3: Honsou vs. Ferik Jurgen
Honsou. Haven't read about them yet, but Honsou sounds badass.

Match 4: Talos vs. Azhek Ahriman
Talos. Hard one, but the Night Lord wins. He's got street smarts, that's got to count for something 

Match 5: Garviel Loken vs Cherubael
Cherubael. Just for fun. There's no way that Loken won't win, the whole competition. :victory:

Match 6: Khârn vs Hlaine "Mad" Larkin
Larks. You gotta love the old nutty sniper.

Match 7: Nathaniel Garro vs Ciaphas Cain
Cain. Another tough one. Though I've yet to read a Cain story, but in my book humor always wins.

Match 8: Gregor Eisenhorn vs Horus Lupercal
Horus. Hey, he's the Emperor's favorite son.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Match 1: Saul Tarvitz
Match 2:Argel Tal sadly....as he is $#(@ing demonic
Match 3:Ferik Jurgen, The Smell alone.....
Match 4:Ahriman.....No question about it
Match 5:Garviel Loken, You just don't fuck with Loken
Match 6:Larkin....Well kharn screams and looks for him.....Larkin blasts his head off.
Match 7:Nathaniel Garro, Fucked Cain is.
Match 8:Gregor Eisenhorn, Having a pet demon and the whole $#(@ing Inquisition tends to screw over even primarchs. (Oh and horus is A pansy)


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Match 1: Saul Tarvitz

Saul Tarvitz. I believe he will be a more important figure to the Heresy as time progresses. He was before. And this guy deserves props for surviving one of the greatest massacres in the Imperium's history.


Match 2: Argel Tal 

I believe Argel Tal commands a bigger military threat. And though he is mentioned to die, I believe he becomes something really great.


Match 3: Honsou 

Honsou's ability to replenish his military force from literally nothing and attacking Ultramar is simply amazing. He made one of their worlds a barren wasteland which even half a legion of Words Bearers and maybe World Eaters... failed to do. You would have to read the last two novels to understand how potentially important he could be in the future, but even M'kar knows that Honsou is gaining the favor of the Chaos Gods. Two Daemon Princes along with the Daemon who gave Abaddon his daemon sword recognize him as something that will be big. 

Match 4: Talos 

Simply because I believe Arniham to be a pawn of chaos. I also think Talos to have better support than the other. Arniham is an exile and has to scavenge on his own. 


Match 5: Garviel Loken

One of my favorite characters ever. I think he's the most well written character in all of 40k. He survived the massacre at Istvaan. He is in my list for bad ass.


Match 6: Larkin

Thinking about it, Kharns just a tard. The only reason why he's important is because he destroyed two legions. 

Match 7: Ciaphas Cain

Not the biggest fan of either, but Garro bored me to death. 

Match 8: Horus Lupercal

I thought Horus Rising really gave me a different perspective about who Horus was about. But, of all the primarchs, I would say Dan Abnett wrote Horus' character the best. He showed Horus to have poise, diplomacy, patience, and even kindness, which were new to that character.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok that is it for the votes. Allowed the voting to run a bit over the time limit but now I think we have enough.

I'll tally the votes and have the second round up by tomorrow.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok the results are in. Surprising on a few of them, some characters won whom I didn't expect to given their competition.

And the winners, those who will proceed onto the next round are as follows.


Match One: *Saul Tarvitz*

_With 13 votes against Rawne's 3, Tarvitz had no problem getting to the next round. A guaranteed victory for the Hero of Istvaan._

Saul Tarvitz: 13
Major Rawne: 3


Match 2: *Argel Tal*

_It was a tough competition for Argel Tal the Lord of the Gal Vorbak but he pulled it off against the first protagonist in Black Library novels, even if it was just by one vote. By the transitive property this means that ADB is cooler than Dan Abnett._

Argel Tal: 9
Ibram Gaunt: 8


Match 3: *Honsou*

_Was there any doubt that the next big thing in Chaos would triumph? No there was not. With 9 votes to 7 Honsou has come away with the victory, he's earned the right to not be called half-breed... for a while._

Honsou: 9
Ferik Jurgen: 7


Match Four: Draw. However since one is also a Tabletop character and much more notable I think *Talos* should have the victory since drawing with somebody like Ahriman speaks of a lot of popularity.

Talos: 8
Azhek Ahriman: 8


Match Five: *Garviel Loken*

_If anybody ever doubted this conclusion then you clearly don't know who Garviel Loken is. He's the champion of the entire Legion Astartes, he survived the Battle of Istvaan III and the subsequent Virus Bombing. He survived the Life-Eater! How much more badass can you get._

Garviel Loken: 13
Cherubael: 3


Match Six: *Khârn*

_Victory goes to The Betrayer on this one. Its tough not to like him I think, after all he is basically the Blood God in mortal form. He literally does kill anything that crosses his path, even his own Legion isn't safe from his wrath._

Khârn: 9
Hlaine "Mad" Larkin: 7


Match Seven: *Ciaphas Cain*

_The snarky Commissar has the win. Surprising that he defeated Garro since Garro received far more nominations than Cain did, but I guess that's how it is. No doubt Cain would modestly refuse credit for beating Garro in this contest and take credit for doing something else like killing a Necron Overlord on his own. By the transitive property this also means that Cain is better than Gaunt and thus is the best/coolest Commissar in the galaxy._

Nathaniel Garro: 6
Ciaphas Cain: 10


Match Eight: *Gregor Eisenhorn*

_Another surprising victory, but it appears that Dan Abnett's best character is not Horus but Eisenhorn. Eisenhorn's trilogy is a classic of Black Library so I suppose it was even running between these two, but the mortal won out in the end over the Primarch._

Gregor Eisenhorn: 9
Horus Lupercal: 7


Well that is it for Round One. Thank you to all for participating, Round 2 will be up tomorrow and will have pictures of the winners as they enter the next round. One step closer to finding out who is the most popular character in Black Library.


Lord of the Night


----------

